# Edifier S550?



## Feuerreiter (20. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

im Moment überlege ich mir, das Edifier S550 zu kaufen.
Was sagt ihr zu dem System?

ComoputerBase lobt es in höchsten Tönen:



> Was bleibt zu einem Soundsystem zu sagen, das eigentlich nichts falsch macht? Es ist wahrlich selten, dass wirklich jeder Stein umgedreht werden muss, um einen Makel an dem Testprobanden zu finden. Dass dieser – wie im Falle des Edifier S550 – darin liegt, sich mit einer etwas zu hohen Lautstärke einzuschalten, ist überdies wahrlich verschmerzbar, wenngleich die Speicherung des Pegels beim Ausschalten tatsächlich wünschenswert wäre. Abseits dessen überzeugt das Set aber wirklich in allen Punkten: Die Satelliten stampfen die meiste Konkurrenz im Mehrkanalsegment dieser Preisklasse souverän ein, der Subwoofer ist nicht zu schwach auf der Brust, die gesamte Abstimmung gefällt und überhaupt ist das Set allein dadurch sympathisch, dass es eben nicht auf Effekthascherei aus ist, sondern in seiner grundsoliden Art einfach alles klaglos mitmacht.
> 
> 
> Besondere Bonuspunkte sammelt das Set daher auch dafür, dass über den klanglichen Auftritt hinaus auch alles stimmt: Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist durchgehend sehr gut, weshalb optisch wie haptisch (quasi) keine Macken auszumachen sind. Hier hängt, wie auch beim Edifier S730D, allerdings die Kabelfernbedienung dem restlichen System etwas hinterher. Dass es eine solche aber überhaupt gibt, ist lobenswert. In Kombination mit der Funkfernbedienung bietet das Set an Benutzerfreundlichkeit wohl ein Maximum. Das unterstreicht auch der Kopfhörerausgang an der Kabelfernbedienung, der zwar nicht revolutionär ist, gerade deswegen aber für den durchdacht wirkenden Gesamteindruck nicht fehlen darf. Ebenfalls positiv ist das Vorhandensein eines weiteren Stereoeingangs neben den sechs Cinch-Anschlüssen für die Mehrkanalzuspielung. Zwar könnte man an dieser Stelle auf die digitalen Eingänge des Edifier S730D schielen, in der Preisklasse ist das aber kein Tadel.
> ...


Im Moment nutze ich die Onboard-Soundkarte meines Boards, woraus ein Realtek ALC888 resultiert.
Ich benutze den Sound eigentlich nur zum Musikhören. 
Musik: Rock, Pop, vereinzelt auch Jazz.


Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. September 2009)

Wenn du wirklich nur Musik hörst und keinen Surround-Sound brauchst wärst du mit Studiomonitoren oder Kompaktlautsprechern mit Verstärker besser beraten. Ein 5.1-System mit Satelitten (sog. "Brüllwürfel") ist eigentlich nicht grad optimal für Musik.


----------



## Feuerreiter (20. September 2009)

Vielen Dank dir!
Hmm... das kommt dann sicherlich auch etwas teurer?
Oder hättest du da etwas, was unter diesem Preis ist?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. September 2009)

Diese bekommst du beispielsweise ab 200€.


----------



## Feuerreiter (20. September 2009)

Vielen Dank dir!
Wie schließe ich diese an den PC an, was haben die für Anschlüsse?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. September 2009)

Die schließt man entweder mit nem XLR-Stecker oder einem großen (6,3mm) Klinkenstecker an. XLR wird wohl bei dir nicht in Frage kommen und für den Klinkenanschluss brauchst du dann einfach pro Lautsprecher ein Kabel 3,5mm-Klinke auf 6,3mm-Klinke oder du machst das mit 3,5mm-auf-6,3mm-Adapter.
Hier sind mal zwei Bilder von den Rückseiten der Lautsprecher damit du dir ein detailliertes BIld machen kannst:

http://www.all4sound.com/files/goods/detail/200808/11%281%29.jpg
http://www.idjnow.com/ProductImagesLarge/BX5ADELUXE.jpg


----------



## Feuerreiter (20. September 2009)

Gut, vielen Dank!

Hmm... ich bin immer noch nicht so richtig entschlossen.
Ich kann die Audioqualität der Studiomonitore, die du mir empfohlen hast, nicht richtig einschätzen, vor allem, was den Tieftonbereich angeht. Das wäre mir sehr wichtig (logischerweise  ).
Haben die wirklich so tollen Sound?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. September 2009)

Naja, die haben jetz nicht den übermächtig fetten Bass, dass es einem die Fenster zerspringen lässt aber dafür ein sehr ausgeglichenes und neutrales Klangfeld. Aber für die Musik die du so hörst sind die ideal geeignet, denn gerade bei Rock ist ein präsenter Mitteltonbereich wichtig, der dir bei Subwoofer-Satelitten-Systemen immer mehr oder weniger stark fehlt. Also von der Klanggüte sind die dem Edifier-System um längen überlegen


----------



## Feuerreiter (20. September 2009)

Danke mal wieder  .

Hm.. okay, ich hoffe, ich werde den Surroundsound nicht vermissen  .
Also, im Moment habe ich ein G51, aber da ist mir der Bass zu ungenau und ich will nicht, dass das jetzt wieder passiert.
Ist das bei dem System so? Hast du das?

Und na ja, ich spiele auch ab und zu noch. Aber eher selten. Nur ich frage mich: Sind Studiomonitore wirklich sooo geeignet zum Musikhören, es soll ja eigentlich nur für richtige Studios gedacht sein.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. September 2009)

Ne, ich hab es leider nicht, da mir für Nahfeldmonitore der Platz aufm Schreibtisch fehlt, deshalb hör ich meine Musik über das Teufel Concept E 300...klingt für ein 5.1-System nicht schlecht, aber ist für Musik halt nicht das ideale. Ich kann dir da das HiFi-Forum empfehlen, da findet man häufig Reviews und Empfehlungen zu Lautsprechern für die man sich interessiert. So hier in diesem Thread, da geht es auch teilweise um die M-Audio-Monitore oder dieser Thread, da werden noch ein paar andere Monitore empfohlen.


----------



## Feuerreiter (20. September 2009)

Danke erstmal!

Ja, bei mir ist leider das gleiche Problem mit dem Platz. Wo soll ich die hier noch hinstellen (siehe Bild)?

Ach ja: Falls du auf dem Tisch ein Lustiges Taschenbuch siehst: JA, ich lese Lustige Taschenbücher! 
Und JA, es ist unaufgeräumt  .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. September 2009)

Hm...da seh ich weder Platz für ein Satelitten-System noch für Studiomonitore  vielleicht kannst du dich ja auch mit dem Gedanken anfreunden dir ordentliche Stereo-Kopfhörer zu kaufen, wäre die platzsparendste Alternative und in dem Preissegment bekommst du da richtig gute Sachen. Schau dich da mal bei Sennheiser, AKG oder Beyerdynamik um, die machen wirklich gute Kopfhörer.
Ich klink mich jetzt erstmal aus, viel erfolg noch bei deiner Suche!


----------



## Feuerreiter (20. September 2009)

Danke! Damit kann ich mich nicht anfreunden  .
Eine Frage noch, falls du noch da bist:

Gibt es Ständer für die Studiomonitore?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. September 2009)

Ja, Ständer gibt es dafür auf jeden Fall, nur wo kann ich dir jetzt nicht konkret sagen, aber in Studios werden die in der Regel auf Ständern montiert, siehe hier


----------



## Feuerreiter (20. September 2009)

Ah ja, hab jetzt auch selbst welche gefunden, danke!

MILLENIUM BS-500 SET

Und falls du irgendwann mal wieder da bist:

Gehen die auch ordentlich laut, für Partys etc.?

EDIT: Oder man kauft sich doch einen gebrauchten Verstärker + 2 Boxen (z.B. diese Magnats).
Ich kann mich immer noch nicht recht entscheiden. Entweder richtige Boxen wie ebendiese Magnat, die aktiven Nahfeldmonitore oder das jetzt schon ziemlich aus der Auswahl rausgefallene 5.1-Set.


----------



## Feuerreiter (20. September 2009)

Aber stopp mal: Das wäre dann ja mit den Studiomonitoren richtig dumm, denn es wäre ja nicht stereo, sondern 2x mono, wenn ich das mit sonem Adater machen würde (1x Klinke auf 2x Klinke).
Denn die M-Audio BX5a deluxe haben ja pro Box einen Eingang, und dieser Adapter trennt die Kanäle ja nicht voneinander, sondern verdoppelt sie.

Das wäre dann ja kein Stereo!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. September 2009)

es gibt für (fast) jeden Zweck ein Kabel 

Cordial CFY 1,5 WPP 3,5mm Stereoklinke / 2 x Monoklinke (1,5m)
das gibts auch noch als 6m-Kabel wenn 1,5 nicht reichen


----------



## Feuerreiter (22. September 2009)

Dank dir!


----------



## <<Sirius>> (27. September 2010)

Es ist schon ein paar Tage her, aber falls du noch keine Boxen gekauft hast wollte ich auch nochmal was dazu schreiben.

Zuerstmal wollte ich sagen, Studiomonitore zeichnen sich wirklich dadurch aus das sie den Klang möglichst unverfälscht wiedergeben- und eben zwar genau so wie er ist. Das ist ersteinmal etwas Positives.., aber nicht das was jeder gerne hört. Zudem wirst du mit diesen Boxen sehr sehr schnell die Schwächen deiner Onboard-Soundkarte feststellen, vor allem wenn du diesen unverfälschten Klang mit einem Equalizer anpassen willst. Wenn man sich gute Boxen holt, macht es also auf jeden fall auch Sinn sich eine ordentliche Soundkarte dazu zu kaufen.

Zudem muss ich zu a_fire_inside_1988 sagen, ich hatte selbst das Teufel Concept E300, und wurde damit absolut nicht glücklich..., nach knapp 2 Wochen ging es deshalb bei mir zurück. Nun habe ich das Edifier S550 und muss sagen, die Sateliten dieses Systems spielen in einer ganz anderen Liga. Sie sind in etwa 3x größer als die Teufel-Brüllwürfel und mindestens ebenso viel schwerer, was sich sehr positiv auf den tieferen Mittelton auswirkt. Hörten sich z.B. die Gitarren von Linkin Park über Teufel einfach nur armselig an, so spielt Edifier diese viel voller und mit dem nötigen Nachdruck bei den Tiefen ab, ohne den man diese Art von Musik einfach nicht hören kann. So kann das Edifier z.B. auch mit ausgeschaltetem Subwoofer spielen ohne das der Klang total dünn klingt (vor allem nachts sinnvoll ) und die Sateliten sind selbstständig in der Lage auch Bässe wieder zu geben, solang diese nicht allzu tief sind. Eine kleine Lücke im tieferen Mitteltonbereich bleibt zwar- diese fällt allerdings erst im Vergleich mit deutlich teureren Systemen (oder eben gleichwertigen Stereo-systemen) auf, wodurch es durchaus in der Lage ist Musik sehr gut wieder zu geben. Bei Filmen hat es allerdings ein leichtes Nachsehn hinter dem Teufel, bei dem die Stimmwidergabe einfach echter und das Sorround-gefühl ein wenig voller ist. Allerdings macht das den schwachen Mittelton meiner Meinung nach nicht wett.

Also wenn du dich noch nicht entschieden hast, und dir 5.1 nicht ganz unwichtig ist, würde ich nocheinmal darüber nachdenken. Übrigens, meine Musikrichtung ist Metal/(Mittelalter-)Rock, meiner Meinung nach brauchen gerade diese Genre einen stark präsenten Mittelton und Boxen mit sehr guter Detailwidergabe, damit die lieder nicht total leer klingen bzw. in einen dröhnenden Klangbrei ausarten wie bei meiner alten Anlage. Und ich finde das Edifier bekommt das erstaunlich gut hin.

Soo..., genug geschrieben erstmal  Wenn du willst kann ich dir noch ausführlicher Schwächen/Stärken des Systems schreiben, aber das wird nu erstmal zuviel wenn ich nichtmal weis ob dieser thread noch aktuell ist^^


----------



## -Shorty- (27. September 2010)

Und mein Senf noch dazu, nutze selber das S530 und bin voll überzeugt vom Klang. Falls es hauptsächlich um Musik geht kannste dir das 5.1 sparen.

Nimm das S530 (oder techn. Vergleichbare) und ne richtige Soundkarte dazu, da wirst du glücklicher als mit 5.1 +Onboard.


----------



## <<Sirius>> (27. September 2010)

Jaa, eine gute Soundkarte sollte man sich natürlich dazu leisten, das stimmt. 

Naja, ich mag 5.1 allerdings auch für Musik lieber als 2.1, mit den richtigen Einstellungen (Dolby Pro Logic II usw.) kann man aus vielen Liedern eine Klangfülle heraus holen, die sich bei Stereo-widergabe kaum erahnen lässt. Besonders bei Live-Konzerten bekommt man so das Gefühl "mitten drin" zu sein. Die Stimmen werden über den Center wiedergegeben, Stereo-Effekte kommen aus den front-speakern und die rear-speaker sorgen für die richtige Atmosphäre. Es ist manchmal etwas fummelig das alles richtig ein zu stellen damit einem der Center z.B. nicht zu laut anbrüllt, aber einmal geschafft schlägt diese Klangfülle meiner Meinung nach alles was mit normaler Stereo-widergabe möglich ist. 

Natürlich ist es in dieser Preislage immer ein Kompromiss zwischen "sorround-Gefühl" und wirklich ausgewogenem Klang. Aber auch im Vergleich zu Stereosystemen in dieser Preisklasse schlagen sich die Edifier-Boxen zumindest noch recht gut, auch wenn man natürlich bessere Stereo-Boxen für diesen Preis bekommen kann.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Oktober 2010)

<<Sirius>> schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es in dieser Preislage immer ein Kompromiss zwischen "sorround-Gefühl" und wirklich ausgewogenem Klang. Aber auch im Vergleich zu Stereosystemen in dieser Preisklasse schlagen sich die Edifier-Boxen zumindest noch recht gut, auch wenn man natürlich bessere Stereo-Boxen für diesen Preis bekommen kann.




Das stimmt, das S530 liegt mittlerweile bei über 200€, habs damals bei Markteinführung für ~ 150€ gekauft und nur für den Preis würd ichs auch wieder machen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Oktober 2010)

> Zudem muss ich zu a_fire_inside_1988 sagen, ich hatte selbst das Teufel Concept E300, und wurde damit absolut nicht glücklich..., nach knapp 2 Wochen ging es deshalb bei mir zurück. Nun habe ich das Edifier S550 und muss sagen, die Sateliten dieses Systems spielen in einer ganz anderen Liga. Sie sind in etwa 3x größer als die Teufel-Brüllwürfel und mindestens ebenso viel schwerer, was sich sehr positiv auf den tieferen Mittelton auswirkt. Hörten sich z.B. die Gitarren von Linkin Park über Teufel einfach nur armselig an, so spielt Edifier diese viel voller und mit dem nötigen Nachdruck bei den Tiefen ab, ohne den man diese Art von Musik einfach nicht hören kann. So kann das Edifier z.B. auch mit ausgeschaltetem Subwoofer spielen ohne das der Klang total dünn klingt (vor allem nachts sinnvoll ) und die Sateliten sind selbstständig in der Lage auch Bässe wieder zu geben, solang diese nicht allzu tief sind. Eine kleine Lücke im tieferen Mitteltonbereich bleibt zwar- diese fällt allerdings erst im Vergleich mit deutlich teureren Systemen (oder eben gleichwertigen Stereo-systemen) auf, wodurch es durchaus in der Lage ist Musik sehr gut wieder zu geben. Bei Filmen hat es allerdings ein leichtes Nachsehn hinter dem Teufel, bei dem die Stimmwidergabe einfach echter und das Sorround-gefühl ein wenig voller ist. Allerdings macht das den schwachen Mittelton meiner Meinung nach nicht wett.



Da stimm ich dir doch fast 100%ig zu, für Musik ist das Edifier sicher die bessere Wahl als das Teufel-System. Trotzdem würde ich nicht so weit gehen und beim S550 von einer "guten" Musikwiedergabe sprechen. Aber besser als das Teufel-E300 ist es bei Musik allemal, da hast du recht.


----------

